# good center for Athena LS-500's?



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up a set of LS500's from the advisor for $300 last weetk. Now I am looking for a center. I understand the importance of matching the center to your L/R channels, but cant see to find any LS-C100 speakers.

Should I just buy a nice center, and set my crossovers and levels on my AVR and go from there?

What do you think?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm,.. you could try an Athena LS-100B book shelf speaker for the center, or you may have to do some looking on e-Bay, Craigslist, AudiogoN etc.

Try here for an Energy C-C100. 
Matter 'o fact, if you search for an Energy C-C100, sure looks like the same thing as an Athena LS-C100. :dontknow:. Since both Energy and Athena were both part of API, and I hear they used many of the same components, it may be your best bet for a timbre match.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think I'd go with a phantom center until you find an LS-C100. Barring that, find a bookshelf from the same line -- that might be even better.

JCD


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you acquire another LS500 for the center? 

If you don't want to run phantom, try to find the center used on audiogon or ebay. If you have no luck then I suppose a center from a different manufacturer that uses the same drivers and a similar crossover frequency would work okay. Good luck.


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

I ended up finding the matching Energy center for 130$ shipped to me. It sounds great! much better front stage than the phantom set up. Now I need to start building the subwoofer!


----------

